# Which country represents, for you, the one where...



## jayze

I'd like to know, for you, 

1/which country represents the one where the movies are the best ?
2/which country represents the one where the cook is the best ?
3/which country represents the one where the art is the most beautiful ? 
4/which country represents the one where the way of life is the greastest ? 
5/which country represents the one where people are the most accessible ?
6/which country represents the one with the most interesting history ? 
7/which country represents the one with the best music ?

I just want to know these by interest. 
For me : 
1/ U.S.A.
2/ France
3/ Spain ( with pintors like Pablo Picasso, Velasquez, Salvador Dali, Goya...)
4/ Humm...I'm spanish, i like my way of life. 
5/ Ireland
6/ Maybe Italy with the Romans...or the Greece.
7/ I really don't know, but as a spanish, i'll say Spain !


----------



## mia04

hi
1- probably USA
2- Umm thats a hard one i would say that the mediterranean countries have the best cooks eg Italy and Greece
3- Spain
4-Italy
5-hmmm not really sure about that one!
6-Greece and Egypt.  Its hard to pick between the two!!
7-Spain and Greece


----------



## lainyn

1. USA
2. France/Italy - Basically, Europeans rock at cooking
3. Art? I have no idea, but I like the High Renaissance artists a LOT
4. Way of life? Canada for sure ;-) At least, I love my way of life and my country
5. I haven't been anywhere but Canada & USA so I don't know 
6. The Levant area, Mesopotamia, Egypt, Greece, or Italy...I can't decide
7. I like Canadian, French, and Japanese music...but not folk music. I don't know about Classical music. Obviously the Baroque and Classic artists were Western European, and I love them. Yes, I know that Classical Chinese is beautiful, but I'm very uninformed so I'll go with Bach and the like.


----------



## Phryne

1/ My favorite movies are European, although nowadays there are little gemstones from Asia, the Middle East and Latin America. It's very hard to say... the US makes so many! All counrtries make very good ones, but most  ones!!!
2/ Italy, France and Thailand. I loooooove Thai food.
3/ It's very hard for me to say since I don't know much about it.
4/ Any island in the Mediterranean?
5/ It's very hard to say. Latin-Americans are very nice and accessible people. 
6/ I would say Mexico and Peru. Their ab-original cultures and the clash of cultures after Columbus make them the most interesting in my perspective.
7/ I vote for England and the US for modern music. I also like Italian baroque and Spanish medieval music. But, the most amazing music is Indian!


----------



## Like an Angel

For me:



			
				jayze said:
			
		

> 1/which country represents the one where the movies are the best ? If you talk about the FX I would have say US, if you talk about the film itself, some from US but most from other countries.-
> 2/which country represents the one where the cook is the best ? Mumland.-
> 3/which country represents the one where the art is the most beautiful ? not just a country, all Europe!
> 4/which country represents the one where the way of life is the greastest ? Norway, but I like my country with all its _mistakes.-_
> 5/which country represents the one where people are the most accessible ? Argentina, but it's hard to say I just have been to Brasil apart from my country =)
> 6/which country represents the one with the most interesting history ? Greek, Egipt, Italy... I can't choose just one.-
> 7/which country represents the one with the best music ? UK, I adore celtic music, but I also love hard rock, classic, Sinatra, etc.


 
Cheers!


----------



## LV4-26

jayze said:
			
		

> I'd like to know, for you,
> 
> 1/which country represents the one where the movies are the best ?
> i can't choose. England, USA, France, each for different kind of movies
> 2/which country represents the one where the cook is the best ?
> France, China
> 3/which country represents the one where the art is the most beautiful ?
> Italy, The Netherlands
> 4/which country represents the one where the way of life is the greastest ?
> England
> 5/which country represents the one where people are the most accessible ?
> Italy maybe...Belgium...England
> 6/which country represents the one with the most interesting history ?
> Don't know. I only know the history of my own country. For the rest I only know bits.
> 7/which country represents the one with the best music ?
> UK for pop music, Germany and Austria for classical music, USA and France for jazz.


These are really difficult questions. The US make quite a lot of movies. Hence, there are many I don't like. But there are some I really love.
Consider all my answers as "chancy" in a way. I can only speak of what I know well.


----------



## Asmodeo

1/Which country represents the one where the movies are the best ?

_To say "American cinema" is a redundancy (François Truffaut)


_ 2/which country represents the one where the cook is the best ?
 3/which country represents the one where the art is the most beautiful ? 
 4/which country represents the one where the way of life is the greastest ?
 5/which country represents the one where people are the most accessible ?
 6/which country represents the one with the most interesting history ?

_All of that is not represented by a single country but by a sea_: MARE NOSTRVM 
_From Hercules columns to Bosphorus_.


 7/Which country represents the one with the best music ?
_
It depends on what kind of music._


----------



## Helicopta

1/which country represents the one where the movies are the best ?
Tricky, watching a lot of great Japanese films at the moment.
2/which country represents the one where the cook is the best ?
India (Curry is the most popular dish in the UK!)
3/which country represents the one where the art is the most beautiful ? 
Italy I guess...
4/which country represents the one where the way of life is the greastest ? 
No idea, Australia maybe?
5/which country represents the one where people are the most accessible ?
Friendliest people I've met so far were in Sri Lanka.
6/which country represents the one with the most interesting history ? 
I'm fascinated by the history of the Americas. 
7/which country represents the one with the best music ?
UK of course! (USA comes a close second).


----------



## ambar_violeta

1/which country represents the one where the movies are the best ?
*I love European movies, especially from the U.K.*
2/which country represents the one where the cook is the best ?
*Italy and Argentinean food is quite good too !*
3/which country represents the one where the art is the most beautiful ? 
*Italy I guess... !*
4/which country represents the one where the way of life is the greastest ? 
*Hey, I'm from Argentina, and I love our way of life... and I'm trying to be objetive, but we are pretty happy even with all our economic problems.*
5/which country represents the one where people are the most accessible ?
*I just love German people (and I've met at least 15 germans and they were all extremely nice )*
6/which country represents the one with the most interesting history ? 
*Germany and Russia.*
7/which country represents the one with the best music ?
*U.K (Come on... The Beatles ! ! ) Argentina (Charly Garcia, Fito Paez, Spinetta, Pedro Aznar, Gustavo Cerati, Baglietto...)and Brazil ( i love bossa nova ! )*


----------



## DesertCat

Which country represents the one where 
1) the movies are the best ? France/Italy
2) the cook is the best ? Mexico (I love real Mexican food) 
3) the art is the most beautiful ?  No one country.  I like fiber and there are some wonderful fabrics/fibers in many countries 
4) the way of life is the greastest ? Italy 
5) the one where people are the most accessible ?  Italy 
6) the one with the most interesting history ?  None comes to mind.  
7) the one with the best music ? USA (My favorite music is the blues)


----------



## ortiza

1) movies: USA, and recently Mexico
2) food: Peru
3) art: to me San Francisco and Buenos Aires are beautiful expressions of art
4) way of life: Amsterdam
5) accessible: Argentina
6) history: Mexico
7) music: Cuba and USA


----------



## LadyBlakeney

In my personal and untransferable opinion:

...where the movies are the best ? USA before 1960.
...where the cook is the best ? Spain.
...where the art is the most beautiful ? Italy.
...where the way of life is the greatest ? Canada.
...where people are the most accessible ? Venezuela.
...with the most interesting history ? Sri Lanka (ancient Ceylan).
...with the best music ? Ireland.

Thinking about all these I felt a sudden urge to catch a plane!


----------



## Fernando

jayze said:
			
		

> I'd like to know, for you,
> 
> 1/USA
> 2/Spain
> 3/Italy
> 4/Spain (biased)
> 5/Difficult to say
> 6/Ancient Rome
> 7/Germany


----------



## rainbow

I agree with you Amodeo


----------



## ¿Qué?

1/ USA
2/ Italy
3/ France
4/ Bahamas (Is that a country?)
5/ I don't know
6/ China
7/ Spain

I like that survey! Please make more!


----------



## Roi Marphille

1/which country represents the one where the movies are the best ?
France in the 60', USA 
2/which country represents the one where the cook is the best ?
Any Mediterranean
3/which country represents the one where the art is the most beautiful ? 
USA after WWII and Spain
4/which country represents the one where the way of life is the greatest ? 
I'd say Canarian islands and many other places I don't know.
5/which country represents the one where people are the most accessible ?
I don't know, I think the richest the country is, the less accessible their people are. 
6/which country represents the one with the most interesting history ? 
I find the history of Japan very interesting.. 
7/which country represents the one with the best music ?
England 1965-75, USA 90'


----------



## Dalian

1/ USA
2/ Italy
3/ China
4/ I have no idea. Maybe Australia or Canada.
5/ Hard to say.
6/ China, India, Greece, Iran...
7/ Classic: Germany, Austria. Pop: UK, USA, Hong Kong, Taiwan, Japan, Korea


----------



## rsweet

1/which country represents the one where the movies are the best ?
Australia

2/which country represents the one where the cook is the best ?
France

3/which country represents the one where the art is the most beautiful ?
Italy

4/which country represents the one where the way of life is the greastest ?
Italy

5/which country represents the one where people are the most accessible ?
???

6/which country represents the one with the most interesting history ? 
Greece

7/which country represents the one with the best music ?
Germany


----------



## SpiceMan

_ 1/which country represents the one where the movies are the best ?
_I like several directors, their nationalities varie. Most are american 'cause of Hollywood. But I wouldn't label american movies as best.

_ 2/which country represents the one where the cook is the best ?
_Japan.

_ 3/which country represents the one where the art is the most beautiful ? _
Italy.

_4/which country represents the one where the way of life is the greastest ? 
_Japan.

_ 5/which country represents the one where people are the most accessible ?.
_Anywhere in Latin America.

_ 6/which country represents the one with the most interesting history ? 
_I like reading history. Hard to reply naming a single place.

_ 7/which country represents the one with the best music ?
_USA, UK close second.


----------



## Vertigo

1/which country represents the one where the movies are the best ?

*Probably the USA, I like all the hollywood movies and the actors.* 

2/which country represents the one where the cook is the best ?

*Hard, I like Chinese food on occasion but I have to say Australia.*

3/which country represents the one where the art is the most beautiful ? 

*I'm not much of an artist but I have always associated France with fine art.*

4/which country represents the one where the way of life is the greastest ? 

*I must say Spain, spanish people always seem so happy.*

5/which country represents the one where people are the most accessible ?

*Probably Great Britain.*

6/which country represents the one with the most interesting history ? 

*Russia- doing it in year 12. Love it! actually i'm supposed to be writing a huge 2000 word essay on Russia from 1870-1917 back to it then...*

7/which country represents the one with the best music ?

*Italy.*


----------



## tmoore

/which country represents the one where the movies are the best ?
USA

2/which country represents the one where the cook is the best 
FRANCE

3/which country represents the one where the art is the most beautiful ? 
ITALY

4/which country represents the one where the way of life is the 
greatest
USA

5/which country represents the one where people are the most accesible
THE PHILLIPINE ISLANDS


6/which country represents the one with the most interesting history ?
CHINA 

7/which country represents the one with the best music ?
CLASSICAL: GERMANY, ITALY, AUSTRIA- MODERN USA


----------



## ronanpoirier

1/which country represents the one where the movies are the best ?
USA

2/which country represents the one where the cook is the best ?
Japan, Portugal

3/which country represents the one where the art is the most beautiful ?
Italy

4/which country represents the one where the way of life is the greastest ?
Brazil, Canada

5/which country represents the one where people are the most accessible ?
I have no idea

6/which country represents the one with the most interesting history ? 
Japan, Egypt, Greece

7/which country represents the one with the best music ?
Ireland, Canada, USA, Hungary, Romania, Brazil, Mexico


----------



## HDragomiroff

1/which country represents the one where the movies are the best ?
U.S.A, France
2/which country represents the one where the cook is the best ?
Italy
3/which country represents the one where the art is the most beautiful ? 
Italy
4/which country represents the one where the way of life is the greastest ? 
Spain
5/which country represents the one where people are the most accessible ?
I don´t know
6/which country represents the one with the most interesting history ? 
Many
7/which country represents the one with the best music ?
Spain... maybe I am biased


----------



## diegodbs

1/which country represents the one where the movies are the best ?
*European countries*
2/which country represents the one where the cook is the best ?
3/which country represents the one where the art is the most beautiful ? 
4/which country represents the one where the way of life is the greastest ? 
5/which country represents the one where people are the most accessible ?
*2,3,4,5 Mediterranean countries*
6/which country represents the one with the most interesting history ? 
*Maybe China*
7/which country represents the one with the best music ?
*It depends on the kind of music.*


----------



## edena

1/which country represents the one where the movies are the best ?
European countries!

2/which country represents the one where the cook is the best ?
Mediterranean countries! Best food, not specific to just one region.

3/which country represents the one where the art is the most beautiful ? 
Italy, defidently. 

4/which country represents the one where the way of life is the greastest ? 
Italy

5/which country represents the one where people are the most accessible ?
Mediterranean countries

6/which country represents the one with the most interesting history ? 
Italy

7/which country represents the one with the best music ?
Italy

(Can you tell I like Italy?)


----------



## maxiogee

1,2,3,4,5,6,7 *Ireland*  (Who are you calling a chauvinist?)


----------



## tvdxer

_ 1/which country represents the one where the movies are the best ?
_
I'm not totally sure...maybe American, but I don't get too much exposure to European (or African / Persian / etc.) cinema.

_ 2/which country represents the one where the cook is the best ?

_Italy or India

_ 3/which country represents the one where the art is the most beautiful ? 
_
Hmmm....probably Italy, the world's art museum.

_4/which country represents the one where the way of life is the greastest ? 

_The United States

_5/which country represents the one where people are the most accessible ?
_
Hmmm...I don't know exactly what you are talking about, but probably the U.S., or one of the Latin American countries.

_ 6/which country represents the one with the most interesting history ? 

_India has a pretty interesting history throughout the full length of the written word (and of course, Harappa!).

Egypt for really ancient history.

During the ancient period, the empires forged by the Greeks and Romans made for some interesting history.

Going from the Dark Ages and beyond, England has an interesting history.

_ 7/which country represents the one with the best music ?

_Italy and Germany...good dance music.


----------



## lmarfell

1. which country represents the one where the movies are the best ? *britain*
  2. which country represents the one where the cook is the best ? *france or italy*
  3. which country represents the one where the art is the most beautiful ?  *italy*
  4. which country represents the one where the way of life is the greastest ? *france or england*
  5. which country represents the one where people are the most accessible ? *france*
  6. which country represents the one with the most interesting history ? *england*
  7. which country represents the one with the best music ? *america/UK*


----------



## RodrigoB

1. which country represents the one where the movies are the best ? 
*britain, an by the tecnology USA*
2. which country represents the one where the cook is the best ? 
*france or italy*
3. which country represents the one where the art is the most beautiful ?
*italy*
4. which country represents the one where the way of life is the greastest ? 
*Spain*
5. which country represents the one where people are the most accessible ? 
*Any country in Latin America, Most Argentina, Uruguay, Mexico
*6. which country represents the one with the most interesting history ? 
*It´s difficult, there is a lot of story, but I think Egypt, Greece, China, Japan*
7. which country represents the one with the best music ? 
*UK*


----------



## grumpus

1. Which country represents the one where the movies are the best ?

hard question  --- but I don't like Hollywood movies

2. which country represents the one where the cook is the best ?

     Spain --mediterrean in general

3. which country represents the one where the art is the most beautiful ?

modern literature -- Mexico, Argentina, U.S., Portugal

4. which country represents the one where the way of life is the greastest ?

Spain -- but if you have a bit more money, Brazilian lifestyle is nice

5. which country represents the one where people are the most accessible ?

Mexico, Brazil (particularly in Nordeste)

6. which country represents the one with the most interesting history ?

Mexico, Spain (revolucion/guerra civil)

7. which country represents the one with the best music ?

modern music   U.S./U.K.


----------



## mrbilal87

1. Which country represents the one where the movies are the best?
India, US (Some movies)

2. which country represents the one where the cook is the best?
Spain, China, Italy, Mediterranean cuisine

3. which country represents the one where the art is the most beautiful?
American Aboriginal art

4. which country represents the one where the way of life is the greastest?
I'd say the UK

5. which country represents the one where people are the most accessible?
I'd have to say Mexico

6. which country represents the one with the most interesting history?
I'll say my own, Canada.

7. which country represents the one with the best music?
Any Middle Eastern country, Spain, Australia


----------



## nichec

jayze said:
			
		

> I'd like to know, for you,





			
				jayze said:
			
		

> 1/which country represents the one where the movies are the best ?
> 2/which country represents the one where the cook is the best ?
> 3/which country represents the one where the art is the most beautiful ?
> 4/which country represents the one where the way of life is the greastest ?
> 5/which country represents the one where people are the most accessible ?
> 6/which country represents the one with the most interesting history ?
> 7/which country represents the one with the best music?


 
1. British movies
2. Italian food (or Chinese or Japanese)
3. French art(or Italian)
4. Anywhere beside the beach, warm and sunny throughout the year.
5. Italian people (or Taiwanese)
6. Arab countries 
7. Italian music, the opera. (British ones for the modern music)


----------



## Caesar

Ok, in my humble opinion...

 1/which country represents the one where the movies are the best ?
USA. Well, for quantity, most of the best movies are american. I suppose that's because no one produces as many movies as them. But then again, most of the worst are american, for the same reason.
 2/which country represents the one where the cook is the best ?
ohhh the hispanic cuisine.. from Mexico to Patagonia.. I can't tell which's the best. I probably shouldn't but I usually regard their food as a single 'hispanic cuisine'. They're the best.
 3/which country represents the one where the art is the most beautiful ? 
Italy.
4/which country represents the one where the way of life is the greastest ? 
I really can't answer. 
Provided that you own a good amount of money, many towns in Brazil are really great to live in, but I guess that's some universal truth.
5/which country represents the one where people are the most accessible ?
I gotta know more people. But well, depending on the region we brazilian are surely among the most.
6/which country represents the one with the greatest history?
Now that's by far the toughest one, I can't pick a single name without making any injustice. Ancient Greece, Rome and India in the far past. Germany, Japan and Russia in the past two hundred years. 
7/which country represents the one with the best music ?
UK. But anything sung in Italian is superb.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

jayze said:
			
		

> I'd like to know, for you,
> 
> 1/which country makes the best movies?
> England, Scotland and Ireland
> 2/which country has the best cooking?
> Mexico
> 3/which country has the most beautiful art?
> Japan
> 4/which country has the best way of life?
> Canada
> 5/which country has the most accessible people?
> Mexico
> 6/which country has the most interesting history ?
> England / Iran / Bolivia / Mexico / India / China / Iraq
> 7/which country has the best music ?
> Canada



(Being Canadian, I'm kind of stuck on my music and lifestyle ...)

It would make for a great discussion if somebody developed any one of these ideas into a new thread.  (I'm not offering, I have to go to work.)


----------



## Roi Marphille

yeah...just one short question: 
What's the point of this thread?




btw, my favourite colour is green, is it interesting for somebody?


----------



## GenJen54

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> yeah...just one short question:
> What's the point of this thread?
> btw, my favourite colour is green, is it interesting for somebody?


 
*Putting on my Mean Old Moderator Hat*: I couldn't have said it better myself, Senor Roi. That being said, having given this thread ample time to wend itself into a driveling list of "favorites," this thread is now closed.


----------

